# Name that thing!



## Travis K (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a fun little invert game.

Rules:

Post a pic of something you think might be a challenge for people to figure out.
People post one guess at a time and once it is figured out someone throws up another image.

I will start it off.


----------



## ZephAmp (Oct 1, 2011)

_Polyphaga aegyptiaca_ ootheca.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 1, 2011)

LOL, I should have excluded you from this one;-)

Those are very cool aren't they?  I pulled those out and was like WTH, these things are awesome.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 1, 2011)

So I assume these pictures have to be insect-related?


----------



## Travis K (Oct 2, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> So I assume these pictures have to be insect-related?


Yes Joe, that is an accurate assumption.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 2, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> So I assume these pictures have to be insect-related?


According to various cohabitants this would include some members of the homo sapien species.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 4, 2011)

Five dollar off coupon for BIC to the first person who can name the insect associated with this image (I can only ship to US, mainland residents, sorry):


----------



## Travis K (Oct 4, 2011)

Cecropia Moth?

Hyalophora (sp?)


----------



## ZephAmp (Oct 4, 2011)

Travis K said:


> Cecropia Moth?
> 
> Hyalophora (sp?)


Darn it! 

Is there a bonus for getting the larval instar (5) right?


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Oct 4, 2011)

My larval instars are much more difficult to identify.
My "Bark Moths" produce larvae that feed on such dead leaves that their fungal content alone would kill larvae from the "Owlet Moths" that my moths look like.

My best efforts to google "Owlet Moth Mimics" produced pictures of owlet moths that practice mimicry-but whose larvae require fresh leaves.

I still don't know what I have.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 5, 2011)

Bingo, Travis! I'll PM you a coupon code.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 5, 2011)

Let's play again. Another $5 coupon code on the line too (shipping to US Mainland residents only, sorry).

This one is probably too easy. We'll see if Zephyr can beat Travis K this time. That's not a hint...or is it?


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 5, 2011)

Jerusalem cricket (Stenopelmatus sp.)?


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 5, 2011)

My turn.  $5 off shipping to the first person to guess correctly.


----------



## ruca49 (Oct 5, 2011)

Agraulis vanillae?


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 5, 2011)

Bugs In Cyberspace said:


> Let's play again. Another $5 coupon code on the line too (shipping to US Mainland residents only, sorry).
> 
> This one is probably too easy. We'll see if Zephyr can beat Travis K this time. That's not a hint...or is it?
> 
> View attachment 94213


Blatta germanica?


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 5, 2011)

jebbewocky said:


> Blatta germanica?


Nah.  Totally a Jerusalem cricket.



ruca49 said:


> Agraulis vanillae?


Yep.  Your turn.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 5, 2011)

Xhexdx was correct. Fun game you started, Travis!


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 5, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> My turn.  $5 off shipping to the first person to guess correctly.
> 
> View attachment 94225


Forgot to post the full picture:


----------



## ruca49 (Oct 6, 2011)

Do the same rules apply that it needs to be a picture taken by me?


----------



## Travis K (Oct 6, 2011)

ruca49 said:


> Do the same rules apply that it needs to be a picture taken by me?


Yes these need to be your pictures.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 6, 2011)

What's this(hint: it could be in any of the 'Other Arachnopets' subforums except for 'Not so Spineless'?






Winner gets my toenail clippings collection.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 10, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> What's this(hint: it could be in any of the 'Other Arachnopets' subforums except for 'Not so Spineless'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John,

Can we get another clue?  This thing has had me stumped.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely.  This should technically be in the True Spiders and Other Arachnids subforum(but all the cool people are looking at this thread).  It is commonly kept but I've never seen anyone shoot from this angle before?


----------



## Travis K (Oct 10, 2011)

Giant vinnagaroon?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 10, 2011)

Travis K said:


> Giant vinnagaroon?


Teehee, nope.


----------



## mitchnast (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it looks like the underside of a crab


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 12, 2011)

Definitely crab-like, but vertically oriented rather than horizontal


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Oct 13, 2011)

I had been tempted (too) to guess vinegaroon molt because it looked like 3 pairs of walking legs (and like nothing else I've ever seen). It really looks like we're on the inside of something there. It doesn't look like a whipspider (is it?), but I'm giddy with frustration and about ready to begin the long game of process of elimination! I don't think I ever would have figured out the gulf fritillary butterfly, but I feel like I was probably shaking hands with this bug of yours at Bug Blast a few weeks back.


----------



## pavel (Oct 13, 2011)

BiS, considering John's most recent hint, I would say that yes, it is an Amblypygi (whipspider).


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 13, 2011)

Good work, gentlemen.  Now, how would you like your toenail clippings shipped?  BICS, you spent almost the entire day attending to this beast and explaining its nature, ad nauseum


----------



## pavel (Oct 13, 2011)

THAT is a sweet pic, John!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! It's the only time I caught a fresh molt before the isopods mangled it.

I like this game...who's got another?


----------

